

Mathematics in the Age of the Turing Machine (2013) - gwern
http://arxiv.org/abs/1302.2898

======
j2kun
I'm more interested in mathematical theorems that can be proved using
_techniques_ that were invented for computer science. I am not aware of any
major theorems, but for example I can point to CS techniques that have been
used to automate proofs of certain families of inequalities and incidence
theorems in geometry.

